# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  ميثاق العمل الوطني

## هيثم الفقى

ميثاق العمل الوطني


الفصل الأول 
المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع 


لا يمكن لأيّ مجتمع أن يستقر، على مدى قرون ضاربة في القدم، وينجح بجدارة في بناء حضارة متميزة كشأن المجتمع البحريني، دون أن يتمتع ذلك المجتمع بمجموعة من القيم الأساسية التي تضمن تماسكه، وتدفع به إلى الأمام، وتعمل على رقيه، وتدعم دولته المباركة انطلاقا من العقيدة الإسلامية السمحاء لشعب البحرين الأصيل وانتمائه العربي ، فقد توافق المجتمع البحريني على مجموعة من المقومات الأساسية، التي تنسجم مع القيم العربية والإسلامية. 

وهذه القيم التي ينبغي التمسك بها والحفاظ عليها، بل والدفاع عنها، لأنها اختيار المجتمع ذاته بكل فئاته واتجاهاته، وهي غرس الآباء والأجداد من أجل وجود مجتمع فاضل وصيانته. ومن ثم، فإن هذه المقومات الأساسية لا يجوز لأي من السلطات العامة أو المواطنين الخروج عليها أو تجاوزها، وذلك حرصا على صالح المجتمع والدولة. ويمكن إجمالها فيما يلي: 

أولاً: أهداف الحكم وأساسه 

يهدف الحكم إلى صيانة البلاد، ورفعة شأن الدولة، والحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية وتحقيق التنمية المستدامة الشاملة في المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية وغيرها. 

العدل أساس الحكم.والمساواة وسيادة القانون والحرية والأمن والطمأنينة والعلم والتضامن الإجتماعي وتكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين دعامات للمجتمع تكفلها الدولة. 

وهذه القيم الرفيعة التي تتمسك بها دولة البحرين، أميرا وحكومة وشعبا، كل التمسك، من أجل المستقبل، كانت هي ذاتها مناط الحكم وأساسه على مدار كل السنين السابقــة، مدعومـة بقيم التراحم والتعاون والتواصل بين الحاكم وأفراد الشعب. ومن ثم فقد احتفظت قيمة العدل بجلالها وبهائها، وعاشت هذه القيمة الأصيلة في مجتمع البحرين بكل احترام ورعاية إلى جانب قيمة التراحم والمودة. 

ثانياً: كفالة الحريات الشخصية والمساواة 

الحريات الشخصية مكفولة ، والمساواة بين المواطنين والعدالة وتكافؤ الفرص ، دعامات أساسية للمجتمع. ويقع على الدولة عبء كفالتها للمواطنين جميعا، بلا تفرقة. ويأتي ذلك ضمن مبدأ أعم وأشمل، هو مبدأ المساواة بين الناس في الكرامة الإنسانية. ذلك المبدأ الذي كرسه الإسلام قبل أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان، وقد أكد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع، على أن الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي، ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح. ويتفرع عن هذا المبدأ الإسلامي والإنساني الرائع مجموعة من المبادئ المرتبطة به والتي تعد من مقتضياته الأساسيـة وهي: 

1. المواطنون متساوون أمام القانــون في الحقــوق والواجبـات، لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة، وذلك ما أكده الأمير . 

2. القائد في أول خطاب وجهه إلى شعبه غداة توليه مقاليد الحكم في البلاد. 

3. الحرية الشخصية مكفولة وفقا للقانون ، فلا يجوز القبض على إنسان أو توقيفه أو حبسه أو تفتيشه أو تحديد إقامته أو تقييد حريته في الإقامة أو التنقل، إلا وفق القانون وتحت رقابة القضاء. 

4. لا يجوز بأي حال تعريض أي إنسان لأي نوع من أنواع التعذيب المادي أو المعنوي، أو لأية معاملة غير إنسانية أو مهينة أو ماسة بالكرامة. ويبطل أي اعتراف أو قول يصدر تحت وطأة التعذيب أو التهديد أو الإغراء. وبصفة خاصة، يحظر إيذاء المتهم مادياً أو معنوياً. ويكفل القانون توقيع العقوبة على من يرتكب جريمة التعذيب أو الإيذاء البدني أو النفسي. 

5. لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بقانون، ولا عقوبة إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لنفاذ القانون المنشئ للجريمة. 

6. العقوبة شخصية، والمتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته، بموجب محاكمة عادلة، تتوافر له فيها كافة الضمانات التي تكفل له حق الدفاع في جميع مراحل التحقيق والمحاكمة طبقا للقانون. ويجب أن يكون لكل متهم في جناية محام يتولى الدفاع عنه بموافقته. وحق التقاضي مكفول وفقا للقانون. 

7. للمساكن حرمة مصونة، فلا يجوز دخولها أو تفتيشها إلا بإذن أهلها، واستثناء في حالة الضرورة القصوى يجوز ذلك في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون تحت رقابة السلطة القضائية. 

8. للمراسلات الشخصية حرمتها وسريتها، والمراسلات البريدية والبرقية والهاتفية والإلكترونية وغيرها مصونة، ولا يجوز أن تخضع هذه المراسلات للرقابة أو التفتيش إلا في حالات الضرورة التي يقررها القانون تحت رقابة السلطة القضائية. 

ثالثاً: حرية العقيدة 

تكفل الدولة حرية العقيدة، وتكون حرية الضمير مطلقة. وتصون الدولة حرمة دور العبادة وتضمن حرية إقامة الشعائر الدينية وفق العادات السائدة في البلاد. 

رابعاً: حرية التعبير والنشر 

لكل مواطن حق التعبير عن رأيه بالقول أو بالكتابة أو بأي طريقة أخرى من طرق التعبير عن الرأي أو الإبداع الشخصي، وبمقتضى هذا المبدأ فإن حرية البحث العلمي وحرية النشر والصحافة والطباعة مكفولة في الحدود التي يبينها القانون. 

خامساً: نشاط المجتمع المدني 

من أجل استفادة المجتمع من كل الطاقات والأنشطة المدنية تكفل الدولة حرية تكوين الجمعيات الأهلية والعلمية والثقافية والمهنية والنقابات على أسس وطنية ولأهداف مشروعة وبوسائل سلمية وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون ولا يجوز إجبار أحد على الانضمام إلى جمعية أو نقابة أو الاستمرار فيها. 

سادساً: الأسرة أساس المجتمع 

من منطلق الإيمان بأن الأسرة هي اللبنة الأساسية للمجتمع، وبصلاحها تقوى أواصره وتعلو قيم الدين والأخلاق وحب الوطن، تحفظ الدولة كيان الأسرة الشرعي ، وتحمي في ظلها الأمومة والطفولة، وترعى النشء ، وتحميه من الاستغلال وتقيه الإهمال الأدبي والجسماني والروحي، كما تعني الدولة خاصة بنمو الشباب البدني والخلقي والعقلي. 

وفي هذا الإطار تكفل الدولة تحقيق الضمان الاجتماعي اللازم للمواطنين في حالة الشيخوخة أو العجز عن العمل أو اليتم أو الترمل أو البطالة، كما تؤمن لهم خدمات التأمين الاجتماعي ، وتؤمّن الدولة الرعاية الصحية وتعنى بالسياسات الصحية التي تعزز أهداف الصحة للجميع. 

وتكفل الدولة تضامن المجتمع في تحمل الأعباء الناجمة عن الكوارث والمحن العامة وتعويض المصابين بأضرار الحرب أو بسبب تأدية واجباتهم العسكرية. 

وتعمل الدولة على دعم حقوق المرأة وسن التشريعات الخاصة بحماية الأسرة وحماية أفرادها. 

سابعاً: العمل واجب وحق 

العمل واجب على كل مواطن ، تقتضيه الكرامة ويستوجبه الخير العام، ولكل مواطن الحق في العمل وفي اختيار نوعه وفقا للنظام العام والآداب. 

وتكفل الدولة توفير فرص العمل للمواطنين وعدالة شروطه ضمن برامج التنمية الاقتصادية الوطنية ، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أنه لا يجوز فرض عمل إجباري على أحد إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون ولضرورة قومية وبأجر عادل. 

وينظم القانون على أسس اقتصادية مع مراعاة قواعد العدالة الاجتماعية العلاقة بين العمال وأصحاب الأعمال. 

ثامناً: التعليم والثقافة والعلوم 

ترعى الدولة العلوم والآداب والفنون، وتشجع البحث العلمي، كما تكفل الخدمات التعليمية والثقافية للمواطنين. ويكون التعليم إلزاميا ومجانيا في المراحل الأولى التي يحددها ويبينها القانون الذي يضع أيضا خطة للقضاء على الأمية. 

كما ينظم القانون أوجه العناية بالتربية الدينية في مختلف مراحل التعليم وأنواعه، ويعنى فيها جميعا، بالتربية الوطنية وبتقوية شخصية المواطن واعتزازه بوحدته الوطنية وقوميته العربية. 

وتعد الجامعات بمثابة منارات للإشعاع الفكري والتقدم العلمي مما يقتضي توفير الحرية الأكاديمية لها وضمان ممارسة هذه الحرية وانفتاحها على آفاق المعرفة، وتعمـل الدولــة على تشجيــع التعليم الخاص وتأسيس الجامعات والمعاهد الخاصة. مع دعم مؤسسات البحث العلمي والتكنولوجي وربط نظام التعليم بسوق العمل لتلبية حاجات البـلاد من القوى البشرية المؤهلة في الحاضر والمستقبل. 


الفصل الثاني 
نظام الحكم 


تمتع المجتمع البحريني ، على مدى القرون الماضية التي تولت فيها الأسرة الحاكمة الكريمة، مسئولية حكم البلاد، بخصوصية فريدة، وهي قيام العلاقة بين الحاكم وشعبه على الترابط، والتواصـل المباشر، والتفاهم المشترك من أجل خدمة المواطن ورفع شأن البلاد. وفي ظل هذا المعنى، فقد توافقت إرادة الشعب على أن يقوم الحكم في دولة البحرين على الأسس الرئيسية التالية: 

أولاً: الأمير 

نظام الحكم في دولة البحرين ملكي وراثي دستوري ، على الوجه المبين في الدستور والمرسوم الأميري الخـاص بالتـوارث. والأميــر هو رأس الدولة، وذاته مصونة لا تمس، وهو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ، وهو رمز استقرار البلاد، والركيزة الأساسية التي يرتكز عليها نظام الحكم في دولة البحرين. 

ويباشر الأمير سلطاته بواسطة وزرائه. والوزراء مسئولون أمام الأمير، وهو الذي يعيّن رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء، ويعفيهم من مناصبهم، وفقا لسلطاته المبينة في الدستور. 

ثانياً: شكل الدولة الدستوري 

بعد أن منّ الله عز وجل على البحرين بنعمة الاستقرار وما بلغته من تقدم وقطعته من أشواط واجتازته من تحديات ، وبعد أن أكملت نضجها كدولة في علاقاتها الدولية وفي مؤسساتها السيادية القائمة على المساواة بين المواطنين ومراعاة مصالحهم ووحدتهم الوطنية، فقد صار من المناسب أن تحتل البحرين مكانتها بين الممالك الدستورية ذات النظام الديموقراطي الذي يحقق للشعب تطلعاته نحو التقدم. 

ثالثاً: الشريعة الإسلامية والتشريع 

ديــن الدولة الإسلام، والشريعة الإسلاميـــة مصدر رئيســي للتشريع. 

رابعاً: الشعب هو مصدر السلطات جميعاً 

نظام الحكم في دولة البحرين ديمقوراطي ، السيادة فيه للشعب مصدر السلطات جميعا وتكون ممارسة السيادة على الوجه المبين في الدستور. 

خامساً: مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات 

يعتمد نظام الحكم، تكريسا للمبدأ الديمقراطي المستقر، على الفصل بين السلطات الثلاث: التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية، مع التعاون بين هذه السلطات وفق أحكام الدستور، ويأتي صاحب السمو أمير البلاد على رأس السلطات الثلاث. 

سادساً: سيادة القانون وإستقلال القضاء 

سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة، واستقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانتان أساسيتان لحماية الحقوق والحريات. وتعمل الدولة على استكمال الهيئات القضائية المنصوص عليها في الدستور وتعيين الجهة القضائية التي تختص بالمنازعات المتعلقة بدستورية القوانين واللوائح ، والنيابة العامة. 

سابعاً: حق الشعب في المشاركة في الشؤون العامة 

يتمتع المواطنون ـ رجالا ونساء ـ بحق المشاركة في الشئون العامة والتمتع بالحقوق السياسية في البلاد بدءاً بحق الانتخاب والترشيح طبقا لأحكام القانون. 

الفصل الثالث 
الأسس الإقتصادية للمجتمع 

قطعت دولة البحرين شوطاً كبيرا في مجال التنمية الاقتصادية ورفع متوسط دخل الفرد فيها، رغم قلة الثروات الطبيعية وندرة المياه ومحدودية رقعة الأرض والكثافة السكانية العالية، نتيجة السياسة الحكيمة لقادتها وحكومتها في ترشيد وحسن استخدام الموارد المتاحة للبلاد ، مما جعل البحرين تحقق مستوىً متقدماً في التنمية البشرية والحرية الاقتصادية . إلا أنه لابد من اتباع السياسات التي تؤدي إلى توازن معدل النمو الاقتصادي مع المعدل العالي للنمو السكاني. ويؤكد الميثاق تمسك دولة البحرين بالأسس الاقتصادية التالية: 

أولاً: مبدأ الحرية الإقتصادية 

يقوم النظام الاقتصادي في دولة البحرين على المبادرة الفردية، وحرية رأس المال في الاستثمار والتنقل مع دعم وتأكيد دور القطاع الخاص في تنمية الموارد وتنشيط الحركة الاقتصادية. وقد وفر هذا النظام في الحقب الماضية نشاطا اقتصاديا واستثماريا ملموسا، وأنتج تدفقا مشهوداً لرؤوس الأموال للاستثمار في البلاد. 

كما يجب أن يصاحب الانفتاح الاقتصادي تغيير في تفكير الإدارة العامة نحو تبسيط الإجراءات والشفافية والقضاء على التداخل في المسئوليات وتحسين مستوى الخدمات، وتحديث التشريعات الاقتصادية، وأن تحكم كل ذلك معايير النزاهة وتكافؤ الفرص. ومن أجل تفعيل أدوات المراقبة المالية والإدارية، وزيادة شفافية العمل في كافة إدارات الدولة ، يصبح من اللازم إنشاء ديوان للرقابة المالية وآخر للرقابة الإدارية. 

ثانياً: الملكية الخاصة 

الملكية الخاصة مصونة، ولكل شخص حرية التصرف في ممتلكاته في حدود القانون، ولا يجوز نزع الممتلكات الخاصة إلا لأغراض المنفعة العامة، وفي الحدود وبالكيفية التي يبينها القانون، وبشرط أن يتم ذلك مقابل تعويض عادل. 

ثالثاً: العدالة الإقتصادية والتوازن في العقود 

تعتبر الملكية الخاصة ورأس المال والعمل حقوقا فردية ذات طبيعة اجتماعية ينظم القانون التمتع بها ومباشرتها، وذلك على أسس اقتصادية وعلى أساس العدالة الاجتماعية. ويقرر القانون القواعد التي تضمن التوازن بين أطراف الإنتاج، وكذلك التوازن في العلاقات التعاقدية. 

رابعاً: تنوع النشاط الإقتصادي ومصادر الدخل القومي 

كانت دولة البحرين من أولى الدول العربية الخليجية التي استهدفت تنويع النشاط الاقتصادي ومصادر الدخل القومي، من منطلق عدم الاعتماد على مصدر أساسي واحد للدخل، وذلك حرصا على ضمان توفير حياة كريمة لشعب البلاد في المستقبل، وتفادي التقلبات الاقتصادية العالمية. وفي هذا الإطار فقد أصبحت البحرين مركزا ماليا إقليميا هاما، كما أصبحت مركزا من مراكز الجذب السياحية المعترف بها عالميا، كما استطاعت من خلال تقديم الدعم للصناعات التحويلية والصناعات ذات القيمة المضافة العالية وصناعة المعلومات وصناعة الخدمات بكل أشكالها، أن تساهم بتطوير قاعدة التنمية الاقتصادية في الدولة وتوفير فرص عمل للمواطنين. 

خامساً: البيئة والحياة الفطرية 

نظرا للضغط المتزايد على الموارد الطبيعية المحدودة فإن الدولة تسعى إلى الاستغلال الأمثل للموارد الطبيعية والتنمية غير الضارة للبيئة وصحة المواطن ، كما تأخذ في عين الاعتبار التوجهات العالمية في منع ومعالجة المشكلات البيئية الكبرى وذلك من خلال وضع استراتيجية وطنية لحماية البيئة واتخاذ جميع الإجراءات والتدابير التشريعية المناسبة للحد من التلوث من مصادره المختلفة وتوفير التسهيلات للشركات الصناعية للتحول للإنتاج النظيف ، وضرورة إجراء دراسات التقييم البيئية قبل البدء في تنفيذ المشاريع. من ناحية أخرى تقوم الدولة بالمحافظة على الحياة الفطرية وخاصة البيئات الطبيعية المتنوعة التي تتميز بها البحرين بما في ذلك مكوناتها الحيوانية والنباتية من خلال وضع الخطط المناسبة لاستخدام الأراضي وإدارة المناطق الساحلية وإنشاء منظومة من المحميات الطبيعية على غرار محمية العرين ومحمية جزر حوار والمياه المحيطة بها والتي تأتي أهميتها على المستوى العالمي نظراً لما يتواجد فيها من حيوانات وطيور نادرة. 

سادساً: الأموال العامة والثروات الطبيعية 

للأموال العامة حرمة ، ويقع على كل مواطن واجب حمايتها ، وعلى السلطات العامة اتخاذ كل الوسائل التي تكفل صيانتها. والثروات الطبيعية كافة ومواردها جميعا ملك للدولة. وتعمل الدولة على صيانتها واختيار أفضل السبل الاقتصادية لاستثمارها. 

سابعاً: العمالة والتدريب 

تأخذ دولة البحرين في اعتبارها أن أعظم الثروات التي تملكها هي المواطن البحريني ذاته، الذي أثبت قدرة متميزة في مجال التحصيل العلمي والثقافي. ولذا فإن دعم المواطن بالتدريب المستمر والتدريب التحويلي من شأنه أن يدفع بخبرات ودماء متجددة في سوق العمل، مما يسمح بتوفير مجال أرحب من فرص العمل لهذا المواطن. 


الفصل الرابع 
الأمن الوطني 


يعتبر الأمن الوطني هو السياج والحصن الحصين لحماية البلاد وصيانة أراضيها ومكتسباتها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية ودعم مسيرة التنمية الشاملة خاصة في ظل الظروف والمتغيرات الإقليمية والدولية المعاصرة، ومن أهم ركائز الأمن الوطني دعم وتعزيز قوة دفاع البحرين لتكون قادرة على أداء مهامها وواجباتها على الوجه الأكمل، كما تقتضي توفير المعدات والمقومات الأساسية لقوات الأمن العام لكفالة أداء واجبها في نشر الأمن والطمأنينة في ربوع البلاد والسهر على حفظ النظام والأمن العام، ودعم وتعزيز الحرس الوطني لأداء دوره في إطار منظومة قوة الدفاع والأمن ، باعتباره عمقاً عسكريا لقوة دفاع البحرين ، ودرعا أمنيا لقوات الأمن العام في حماية الوطن ، وذلك دعما لمسيرة التنمية التي تشهدها البلاد. وحفاظا على منجزاتها الحضارية، وصيانةً لكل شبر من أرضها وبحرها وسمائها، وإن الانتماء إلى أجهزة الأمن الوطني واجب وشرف لكل مواطن. 

من هنا تأتي أهمية قوة دفاع البحرين التي هي رمز للوحدة الوطنية، وسند للأشقاء، وعون للأمة، لضمان الأمن والاستقرار، لا في بلدنا فحسب، وإنما في خليجنا العزيز، ووطننا العربي الكبير. ولا يخفى على أحد أن الموروث الحضاري للبحرين يجعل من قوة دفاعها مدرسة للدفاع عن كل ما فيها من أصالة: أخلاقاً وبناء وحضـارة، فهي كما أُريد لها منذ البدء رسالة خير وسلام من البحرين إلى الإنسانية جمعاء، تعبيراً عن القيم التي نتشرف جميعا بالدفاع عنها. ومن دواعي الثقة في هذه المؤسسة الوطنية أن قائدها الأعلى ، حفظه الله، كان جنديها الأول ومؤسسها الرائد منذ انبثاق " الضوء الأول " . 

وفي عالم تتسارع فيه الثورة العلمية والتكنولوجية، وتتنوع مصادر تهديد الأمن والإضرار به، يصبح توفير السلاح المتقدم، وامتلاك أحدث منظومات الأمن والدفاع ضرورة لا غنى عنها. على أن توفير العنصر البشري الذي سوف يستخدم هذا كله لا يقل أهمية عن توفير السلاح ومنظومات الدفاع الحديثة، لذلك فإن سياسات إعداد العنصر البشري الكفء ، ورعاية شئون منتسبي قوة الدفــاع تصبح عنصرا لا غنى عنه في تحقيق أمن البحرين وحمايته. وعليه فإن العمل على رفع القدرة القتالية والإدارية والفنية لقوة الدفاع، بالتدريب، والتنظيم، لتصل إلى أرفع مستوى ممكن، يحتل أولوية أولى في هذا الصدد. 

كذلك فإن تحقيق قوة دفاع البحرين لأهدافها لا يمكن أن ينفصـل عن ضرورة امتلاك سياسة دفاعية واضحة، مدعومة ببرامج تفصيلية تتوخى تحقيق هذه الأهداف، ومن هنا ضرورة المراجعة المستمـرة من أجل تطوير الرؤية الاستراتيجية، والتكيف التكنولوجي، وتحديد مصادر الخطر بصفة متواصلة. 


الفصل الخامس 
الحياة النيابية 


عرفت البحرين الديمقراطية المباشرة منذ أن حمل آل خليفة مسئولية الحكم. إذ أن التواصـل والتشاور المستمر بين الحاكم وشعبـه، وسياسة الباب المفتوح التي كانت وما تزال نمطاً لأسلوب التعامل بين الحكومة والشعب البحريني ، أدّى في الواقع العملي إلى أن تكون رغبات الشعب ومصالحه هي الباعث والأساس لكل سياسات الحكم. فكانت الحكومة وستظل تستلهم نبض المجتمع، وتعمل لغرض وحيد هو خدمة مصالح الشعب. 

وتكرست بالمفهوم السابق الممارسة الديمقراطية في البحرين وتجسدت بإيجاد الدستور والمجلس الوطني المنتخب ، ثم جاءت تجربة مجلس الشورى الذي أثبت جدارته في المناقشة والدراسة وإبـداء الرأي في كافة الموضوعات والمشكلات العامة التي تهم البلاد والتي تحقق مصالح الشعب. وأثبت مجلس الشورى كذلك قدرة ملحوظة على مواجهة المستجدات بالمرونة اللازمة، وكذلك، فقد ضرب المجلس مثلا ممتازا في التعاون بينه وبين الحكومة من أجل خدمة البلاد. 

غير أن تطور الممارسة الديمقراطية ينبغي ألا يقف عند حدود معينة، طالما أن هنالك مساحات أرحب لهذه الممارسة يمكن ارتيادها من أجل فتح آفاق أوسع لمزيد من الديمقراطية. وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن العديد من الديمقراطيات العريقة تأخذ بنظام المجلسين. فتضم مجالسها التشريعية مجلسين أحدهما يمثل الاتجاهات والأفكار المتنوعة ووجهات النظر المختلفة بين أفراد الشعب في القضايا المعاصرة، والآخر يعمل كمجلس للمختصين وأهل الخبرة. وقد أثبتت التجارب في هذه الدول الديمقراطية فائدة هذا التشكيل الثنائي للمجلس التشريعي، ومن ثم رسوخه نظرا لعائده السياسي الممتاز. 

ومن أجل مزيد من المشاركة الشعبية في الشئون العامة، واستلهاما لمبدأ الشورى، بوصفه أحد المبادئ الإسلامية الأصيلة التي يقوم عليها نظام الحكم في دولة البحرين. وإيمانا بحق الشعب جميعه، وبواجبه، أيضا، في مباشرة حقوقه السياسية الدستورية، وأسوة بالديمقراطيات العريقة، بات من صالح دولة البحرين أن تتكون السلطة التشريعية من مجلسين ، مجلس منتخب انتخابا حراً مباشراً يتولى المهام التشريعية إلى جانب مجلس معيّن يضم أصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص للاستعانة بآرائهم فيما تتطلبه الشورى من علم وتجربة. 

ويتميز هذا التكوين الثنائي المتوازن للسلطة التشريعية بأنه يقدم في آن واحد مجموعة من المزايا تتضافر مع بعضها البعض. فهو يسمح بالمشاركة الشعبية في الشئون التشريعية، ويسمح بتفاعل كافة الآراء والاتجاهات في إطار مجلس تشريعي واحد. 

وهكذا، فإن هذا التشكيل المقترح للمجلس التشريعي ، الذي سوف يتطلب تعديلا دستوريا، سوف يتيح له أن يستمد الحكمة والدراية من جانب ، وكافة التوجهات العامة للناخب البحريني من جانب آخر. 

ولا شك أن هذا التعديل يؤدي إلى فتح آفاق أرحب لديموقراطية تعمل من أجل البناء والتنمية والاستقرار والرخاء، ديموقراطية تعمل من أجل السلام الاجتماعي والوحدة الوطنية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السادس 
العلاقات الخليجية 


تؤمن دولة البحرين، حكومة وشعبا، إيمانا يقينياً، بوحدة الهدف والمصير والمصلحة المشتركة لشعوب دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية، فقد جمع بين هذه الشعوب أواصر الدم والنسب ووشائج القربى، وقد دعم هذه الأواصر التاريخ المشترك والثقافة والأعراف المتماثلة. ولقد كانت هذه الأسباب دافعا لدولة البحرين لكي تكون من بين الدول المؤسسة لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية مع أشقائها الآخرين من دول الخليج العربية الأخرى. 

فالتعاون الجاد بين دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية يعد أمراً ملحا ومصيريا من أجل صيانة المصالح العليا لكافة الأشقاء أعضاء المجلس، ومن أجل تحقيق أفضل مستوى ممكن من التنمية لدول وشعوب المجلس. وفي هذا الإطار، فقد استطاع مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية أن يثبت للعالم قدرته على الدفاع عن حرية وسيادة أعضائه، وأنه يمثل الدرع الواقي لاستقلال هذه الدول. 

ولذلك، فإن دولة البحرين سوف تعمل دوما، وبكل ما أوتيت من جهد على دعم مجلس التعاون ومساندة القضايا العادلة للدول الأشقاء الأعضاء فيه. وإن دولة البحرين تعتبر ذلك من ثوابت سياستها التي تعتبرها نهجا أساسيا وضروريا ومصيريا. ذلك أن أمن ورفاه دولة البحرين جزء لا يتجزأ من أمن ورفاه دول الخليج العربية الشقيقة الأخرى. 

وسوف تواصل دولة البحرين مع شقيقاتها الدول الأعضاء في المجلس العمل لتحقيق المزيد من التنسيق والتقارب والتكامل في كيان المجلـس خاصة في المجالات التي ما زالت تتطلب تنسيقا أكثر فعالية كالتكامل الاقتصادي والتعاون الدفاعي والتنسيـق الإعلامــي ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الاهتمام بتطوير هيئة المشاركة الشعبية ضمن مؤسسات المجلس. 


الفصل السابع 
العلاقات الخارجية 


إن دولة البحرين تعتز بحقيقة انتمائها العربي، وبكون شعبها الأبي جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الأمة العربية ، وأن إقليمها جزء من الوطن العربي الكبير، وقد تجسد هذا الانتماء، ليس فقط في وحدة اللغة والدين والثقافة، ولكن أيضا في الآمال والآلام والتاريخ المشترك. وانطلاقا من هذه الحقيقة فإن دولة البحرين لا تدع سبيلا لدعم التعاون العربي إلا وتبادر إليه. فمنذ استقلال دولة البحرين، وهي عضو فاعل في جامعة الدول العربية، وهي تعمل بجانب أشقائها العرب على تفعيل دور الجامعة لكي تظل إطارا سياسيا وقانونيا يجسد وحدة الأمة العربية ويعمل على تكامل العمل العربي المشترك وعلى تكريس إرادتها. وتؤكد دولة البحرين على تشجيعها لكل صور التعاون الاقتصادي العربي المشترك. 

ومن هذه السياسات الراسخة لدولة البحرين، أن الدولة تحرص بغير حدود على مساندة كل قضايا الحق العربي. وهي تلتزم بدعم أشقائها العرب في قضاياهم المصيرية. وفي هذا الصدد، فإن دولة البحرين تساند وتؤكد على الحقوق الفلسطينية المشروعة، وعلى الأخص حق الشعب الفلسطيني في إقامة دولته المستقلــــة وعاصمتها القدس الشريف. وتؤكد على ضرورة عودة واحترام كافة الحقوق العربية في ظل قواعد الشرعية الدولية. 

وفي إطار منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي، ومن منطلق الإيمان بأن القيم الإسلامية أساسها الحق والخير والعدل والسلام، فإن دولة البحرين تعتقد أن التعاون بين الدول الأعضاء في هذه المنظمة على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية من أجل مساندة قضايا الاستقلال الوطني وحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها، وكذلك من أجل تحقيق مستوى أفضل من التنمية للدول الأعضاء. وتأمل دولة البحرين أن تحقق منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي مزيدا من الفاعلية والتقدم. 

وعلى صعيد العلاقات الدولية السياسية، فإن دولة البحرين تعتبر أن السلام العالمي والإقليمي هدف أساسي واستراتيجي ينبغي أن تهون دونه كل الجهود، وهي طبقا لذلك، تتمسك بالمبادئ الأساسية التي تقرر ضرورة تسوية كافة المنازعات الدولية بالطرق السلميـة، وتحظر استخدام القوة للنيل من سلامة الأراضي أو الاستقلال السياسي لأية دولة. ومن ثم، فإن دولة البحرين تشجع وتؤازر كل الجهود الدولية التي تبذل من أجل التسوية السلمية للمشكلات الإقليمية. 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن دولة البحرين منذ دخولها في منظمة هيئة الأمم المتحدة قد ساهمت في كافة أنشطة هذه المنظمة وما تزال عن طريق المشاركة في قراراتها، واستضافة المنظمات التابعة لها وتوقيع الاتفاقيات والعهود الدولية لا سيما ما يتعلق منها بحقوق الإنسان ، والحقوق المدنية والسياسية والاجتماعية للمواطنين وحقوق المرأة ، كما ساهمت بدور إيجابي كذلك في لجان الأمم المتحدة المتخصصة. 

وعلى مستوى العلاقات الاقتصادية والتجارية الدولية، فإن سياسة دولة البحرين الراسخة في هذا المجال هي حرية التجارة الدولية، وحرية انتقال الاستثمارات ورؤوس الأموال والقوى العاملة، وذلك مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المصالح الوطنية الخاصة بكل دولة على حدة، ومع التأكيد على أن الثروات الطبيعية لكل دولة هي ملك لها لا يجوز أن يخضع التصرف فيها لأي نوع من أنواع الضغوط أو الإملاءات الخارجية. 


إستشرافات المستقبل 


إن هذا الميثاق وقد توافق الجميع على محتواه حكومة وشعبا، وأخذا في الاعتبار أنه يمثل وثيقة عمل مستقبلية للبلاد، وأن تفعيل الأفكار الأساسية الواردة فيه تتطلب بعض التعديلات الدستورية، فإنه يلزم لذلك ما يلي: 

أولا: مسمى دولة البحرين. 

يقرر التعديل الدستوري التسمية الرسمية لدولة البحرين بناءً على الطريقة التي يقرها الأمير وشعبه. 

ثانيا: السلطة التشريعية. 

تعدل أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الرابع من الدستور الخاصة بالسلطة التشريعية لتلائم التطورات الديموقراطية والدستورية في العالم وذلك باستحداث نظام المجلسين، بحيث يكون الأول مجلساً منتخباً انتخابا حرا مباشرا يختار المواطنون نوابهم فيه ويتولى المهام التشريعية ، إلى جانب مجلس معيّن يضم أصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص للاستعانة بآرائهم فيما تتطلبه الشورى من علم وتجربة. 

وتصدر القوانين على النحو الذي يفصله الدستور وفق النظم والأعراف الدستورية المعمول بها في الديموقراطيات العريقة. 

إن التوافق الشعبي على هذا الميثاق يعبر عن الرغبة الشعبية في تحقيق مستقبل مستقر ومزدهر للبلاد بقيادة حضرة صاحب السمو الشيخ حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة أمير البلاد المفدى حفظه الله.

----------

